# Заочная консультация по лечению остеохондроза



## tankist (7 Мар 2018)

Интересует такой вопрос, а есть ли в каком либо центральном институте, специализированном на неврологии, система заочного консультирования больных по выпискам,снимкам и тд?


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (7 Мар 2018)

ФЦН Новосибирск?


----------



## La murr (8 Мар 2018)

@tankist, @Roxy_Sochi, именно Новосибирский ФЦН
Есть возможность получения заочной консультации
Также можно связаться со специалистами по телефону или электронной почте.

Не знаю, как с консультированием именно по поводу лечения остеохондроза, но по снимкам и выпискам из стационара и истории болезни дают комиссионное заключение о необходимости (или её отсутствии) оперативного лечения.


----------

